# Couple who spent £20,000 on IVF finally have a baby thanks to egg yolk and soya



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

I know it is from the DM but there is a lack of knowledge about this and I know it worked for me.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2774755/Couple-spent-20-000-fertility-treatment-finally-baby-thanks-injections-egg-yolk-soya.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Interesting.


----------

